# Oscar, my half bengal nightmare!



## bayseaside (Sep 12, 2012)

He's a terror, but he is a beautiful cat! Thought I would share a few photos of Oscar, my half bengal six month old baby boy!









six week old baby!









he has the sweetest roundest eyes in the world, I thank his begal mummy!









all grown up and looking dapper!









he's a cat, he just thinks he is better than me!









his tail is the talk of the town!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_What a pretty boy Oscar is, lovely pictures._


----------



## bayseaside (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you very much, I am very proud of him, he has turned out to be a very handsome young cat!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, what a handsome boy! How much did you pay for a half bengal??x


----------



## bayseaside (Sep 12, 2012)

he really is beautiful! I paid £120, but he was discounted as he was the only male and nobody wanted him.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What's the other half?


----------



## bayseaside (Sep 12, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea, apparently his mum got out accidently and ended up pregnant! Something brown and hairy, me and my mum say he must be part otter as he adores water! but other than that, he is very bengal in behaviour and appearence. If anyone has any idea what so ever to what he could be, I am all ears!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

bayseaside said:


> I have absolutely no idea, apparently his mum got out accidently and ended up pregnant! Something brown and hairy, me and my mum say he must be part otter as he adores water! but other than that, he is very bengal in behaviour and appearence. If anyone has any idea what so ever to what he could be, I am all ears!


Sorry don't have a clue. How old was he when you got him?


----------



## bayseaside (Sep 12, 2012)

we got him at 6 weeks, far too young, but we were worried as the breeder was in it for the money and not for the care of the babies, especially not half bengals like oscar where there wasn't much money involved. :/


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Bless him. He's beautiful though and he's lucky he ended up with you.


----------



## bayseaside (Sep 12, 2012)

ahh, thank you very much, I am lucky to have him, best money ever spent!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, he is gorgeous!! I'm amazed at his tail! I thought Bengals were all short-haired but they must be able to carry long-hair genes too


----------



## bayseaside (Sep 12, 2012)

his tail is amazing, it's like a plume! I did too, but his mum who was bengal had medium/long fur and his dad had long fur so I am pretty impressed with it. thank you for everyone's lovely comments, I am a very proud mummy!


----------

